#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Oosterse muzikanten gevraagd

## TheMusix

Hallo allemaal,

Dit jaar zijn we een nieuwe band gestart.
Wij zijn op zoek naar Oosterse mensen die Oosterse instrumenten bespelen, 
en deze willen mengen met westerse (rock)muziek. 

Te denken valt aan: Keyboard, Percussie, Tabla, Darbuka, Viool, Oed, Gitaar etc. Alle instrumenten zijn in principe welkom.
Ook zangers of zangeressen die in het Arabisch kunnen zingen mogen reageren.

Niveau: Gemiddeld 
Enthousiasme: Hoog
Leeftijd: maakt niet uit (tussen 21 en 55)

Lijkt het je leuk om in een gemengde band te zitten en woon je in omgeving Zuid-Holland, stuur dan een mail naar: [email protected]

We horen graag van je.
Met vriendelijke groet,
TMC

----------

